
What They Didn’t Teach You in School about Harriet Tubman - GlennCSmith
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/434360/harriet-tubman-20-bill-change-honors-american-hero
======
widowlark
I'm glad that Tubman is finally getting the recognition she deserves. As a
Native American, having Andrew Jackson on the Twenty was a constant reminder
of how white washed history can become. Harriet is a welcome and fresh face.

